# 66 Convert windshield pillars



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Another dumb question, does a 66 conv. have pillar covers on the inside? I was looking at mine ( just a shell right now) and wondering. Don't remember taking them off (was 2 yrs ago though) and see no replacements in any of the catalogs.

Anyone?:confused


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Nope. Painted. Has a strip of windlace down the side.


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! My mind is going in my old age LOL!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Spanky64 said:


> Thanks! My mind is going in my old age LOL!


What's that saying? The first two things to go in your old age is your memory........and........ what was that other thing??


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Your convertible lift motor! LOL


----------

